# Flavour of the week



## Richio (29/4/16)

The world of flavours is a mystical one, so many flavours with so many different names and acronyms. How do you choose? What will it taste like? What can I make with it?
Each week, we'll choose 1 popular flavour and help give you a better understanding on what to expect from it.

ACAI (TFA)




Description: A cross between juicy blackberry and sweet raspberry notes with dark chocolate impact.
Use at 3 - 5% for a sweetish berry vape or add 1% to any fruit vape to give it that extra zest. 
It tends to be quite overpowering when used with other flavours so always use at a lower percentage. 
Some say it's the same flavour used in twisp rebel. All we know, it's just a beautiful berry flavour.
Recipe:
TFA Apple 5%
TFA Pomegranate 5%
TFA Acai 5%
_Recipe Source: Reddit Credit: Caladriel_

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (29/4/16)

Lovely concept @Richio

Here we go, I can see these posts of yours making me want to get heavily into DIY
I am trying to resist, but its not easy

Aaaaaaahhhh

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (29/4/16)

This is an awesome idea thank you very much @Richio this is what I expect from a supplier especially when it comes to diy flavours as some can be nasty. The recipe is it a shake and vape or steep usually fruits don't need much steeping time? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Richio (29/4/16)

@kyle_redbull thanks. you can shake & vape with this flavour. I actually made a mix this past weekend (10% acai with a 60vg/40pg mix) & i swear it tasted exactly like twisp rebel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187 (29/4/16)

Awesome concept, this will help us get more of a feel for the flavours, rather than just guessing what the flavour is about and help out with the percentage guidelines

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (29/4/16)

Richio said:


> @kyle_redbull thanks. you can shake & vape with this flavour. I actually made a mix this past weekend (10% acai with a 60vg/40pg mix) & i swear it tasted exactly like twisp rebel.


Nice bud no other flavours this is interesting I enjoyed Redbull from twisp 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (29/4/16)

I will be following this thread closely 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (29/4/16)

@Richio is there any reason why my cart was suddenly empty this morning? I had queued up quite a few flavours and the cart was empty when I signed in.
I've since added back what I could remember I still need to check what's missing.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (29/4/16)

@Greyz Pm Sent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (6/5/16)

*Tiramisu*



*Description:* Tiramisu is an Italian dessert made of coffee syrup, cake, and marscapone cheese.
Tiramisu from TFA is quite a potent flavour, please don't even attempt to smell the bottle as the smell is strong enough to make you dump it BUT once you've figured out how to use this flavour, you'll enjoy it more and more with each passing day.
It's quite a complex flavour on its own but don't EVER vape it over 5%. You will literally die on the spot.
How to use it: Tiramisu should be used at a low percentage with 2 or 3 other creamier flavours to blend in its potent taste. Start at 0.5% and work up from there. Try not to exceed 4% unless you really love dry tasting coffee.
Similar to: Dark chocolate espresso
Is it for you: This flavour is more suited for those who enjoy strong coffee notes, if you into strong espresso type flavours, this might be just for you.
Steeping time: 3 weeks
*Recipe 1:*
Cheesecake Graham Crust (TFA) - 3%
Tiramisu (TFA) 0.5 - 1%
The above recipe has proven to be quite a hit.
*Recipe 2:*
Tiramisu (TFA) - 1%
Bavarian Cream (TFA) - 3%
French Vanilla (TFA) - 4%
Sweet Cream (TFA) - 2%
_Recipe source:Reddit 
Credit: captchronik17 _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/5/16)

Is it possible to do this with the cappuccino? Im just having bad tests with it


----------



## Richio (6/5/16)

Hi @Kolashnikov
I am yet to find a perfect mix for the cappucino, it's also such a strong flavour to work with. By going just a tad bit over 2%, you get a strong burnt taste.
This is the only recipe I've found which makes it taste somewhat vapeable:
Caramel Cappucino (TFA) 1 drop per 10ml
Cotton Candy (TFA) - 2%
Sweet Cream (TFA) - 5%
Sweetner (TFA) - 2%
Vanilla Swirl (TFA) - 4%

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/5/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @Kolashnikov
> I am yet to find a perfect mix for the cappucino, it's also such a strong flavour to work with. By going just a tad bit over 2%, you get a strong burnt taste.
> This is the only recipe I've found which makes it taste somewhat vapeable:
> Caramel Cappucino (TFA) 1 drop per 10ml
> ...


I was using it at like 5%. That explains the burnt taste So it seems you just need to add a lot of sweet flavours to it because it is rather bitter. 
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Richio (6/5/16)

@Kolashnikov 
Use this link as a reference if you not too sure (90% of them are spot on)
http://www.blckvapour.com/pages/guide-to-flavouring-percentage

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/5/16)

Richio said:


> @Kolashnikov
> Use this link as a reference if you not too sure (90% of them are spot on)
> http://www.blckvapour.com/pages/guide-to-flavouring-percentage


The percentages are high. I would assume thats based on single flavour mixes?


----------



## Richio (6/5/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> The percentages are high. I would assume thats based on single flavour mixes?



Yes sir.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Richio (16/5/16)

*Bourbon*



*Description:* Similar to kentucky bourbon flavor but with its own kick!
Bourbon from TFA has gotten all round good reviews. There's not much we can say about flavour as the name says it all. If you love bourbon, you'll love this flavour because of its authenticity.
Can be used as a single flavour mix at around 8 - 10% or you can pair it up with brown sugar, RY4 or tobacco and you'll have an awesome ADV.
Is it for you: This flavour is more suited to those who enjoy whiskey
*Recipe:*
Vanilla Bean Gelato - TFA - 10%
Gingerbread -TFA - 3%
Bourbon - TFA - 7%
_Source: Unknown_

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (16/5/16)

This recipe reminds me of a dom Pedro 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent Echo (16/5/16)

@Richio, what percentage do you think I will need to use for the shisha chai tea?


----------



## Richio (16/5/16)

@Silent Echo 
If you going for a single mix, start at 6 - 8% & work up from there. If you using it as undertone in a mix, go at 2%.
It's not an overly spicy flavour. It's a chai tea with subtle spices behind it, specifically cardamon. Personally one of the nicest tea flavours I'v tasted.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (17/5/16)

@Richio you definitely know your thing with these concentrates man bis ups to you! and thanks for this great thread! im going to put my order in soon.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Richio (23/5/16)

*Blackberry Mojito



Description:* Blackberry Mojito is a well known cocktail for those summer days when you just want to relax in the sun and have something to sip on and make the experience a whole lot sweeter But how does the concentrate compare to the real thing? Flavor West have made quite a good rendition of this flavor which has proven quite popular locally and overseas. It's perfectly balanced and works well as a straight mix. If you want to add a twist to it, add in a touch of key lime or some berries to give it a whole new taste.
*Is it for you:* This flavour is more suited for those who enjoy sweet blackberry type flavours.
* Steeping time*: Shake and vape
*Recipe 1: *
Blackberry Mojito - FW - 12%
Sweet Raspberry - TFA - 6%
Key Lime - FW - 1%
_Source: Unknown_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Richio (30/5/16)

*Acetyle Pirazine




Description: Flavour Enhancer* Acetyl Pyrazine is best when used with bakery, cereal or nutty type mixes, but also works well with tobacco mixes. It gives your mix a nutty undertone, used with graham cracker this stuff is gold. But use with caution as it is quite potent. Don't use more than 1% or your juice will turn to burnt popcorn flavour. Even as much as 6 drops in 30ml can be overpowering.
*Is it for you:* This enhancer is more suited to those who enjoy that slight nutty undertone in there juices.
*Steeping time*: 1 week
*Recipe 1: *
Add 0.5% to bakery, cereal or nutty mixes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Richio (6/6/16)

*Honeydew Melon II



*




[/URL][/IMG] 
*Description:* Honey dew melon II from TFA is one of those under rated flavours, only once you've tried it do you realize what an awesome addition this could be to your DIY arsenal. It's a spot on melon flavour and even though the name suggests it's something mellow, it's actually not. It has a sweet undertone but it's also a clean crispy flavour. Pairs well with pear and other summer fruits.
*Is it for you:* This flavour is more suited for those who enjoy fruity mixes, especially if you love cuttwood monster melons.
*Use at: 4-5%
Steeping time*: Shake and vape
*Recipe 1: *
Cantaloupe - TFA/FW - 8%
Jackfruit - TFA - 1%
Watermelon Candy - TFA - 4%
Barvarian Cream - TFA - 2%
Honeydew - TFA - 6%
Sweet Cream - TFA - 2%
_Source: Bofv_

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (16/6/16)

@Richio any more flavours of the week?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (28/6/16)

*Watermelon (FA) 


*

*Description:* Fresh and juicy, the taste of summer always available. Well that's what the website says and hell yeah we agree. This Flavour Art watermelon is a spot on watermelon, it's crisp, clean and the smell alone reminds you of those warm sunny days spitting watermelon pips. There are other watermelon flavours available which you can use to make a watermelon gum or candy but we rate this as the best one so far for an authentic watermelon taste. 
*Is it for you:* This flavour is more suited for those who enjoy fruity mixes, especially if you love refreshing summer type vapes.
*Use at: *4-5%
*Steeping time*: Shake and vape
*Recipe 1: *
watermelon - FA - 6%
Ripe Strawberry - TFA - 1%
Koolada - TFA - 1%
**Ripe Strawberry can be substituted for Red Touch Strawberry 
_Source: dot1ml.com_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raks92 (30/6/16)

Nice


----------



## kyle_redbull (30/6/16)

Nice thanks @Richio 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ettiennedj (11/7/16)

@Richio , need some advice please. i have been mixing a very nice Castle Long clone however ran out of Kentucky Bourbon (TFA) which is now restricted. Any idea what can be used as a substitute?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

